# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Κρεπες πρωτεινης

## BilliasDam

Ειναι απλες και νοστιμες με λιγους υδατανθρακες , πολυ πρωτεινη, καλα λιπαρα

----------


## Kalliopaki

Αγγίζει τη τελειότητα !!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Miss Fit

Αν τα ρήξεις όλα μαζί και την μπανάνα στο μουλτι γίνεται ακόμη πιο τέλειο. Κι από πάνω βάζεις ταχίνι η φυστικοβουτυρο.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GEOP13

Αντί για γάλα αμυγδάλου ή καρύδας θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε χαμηλών λιπαρών?

----------


## BilliasDam

Και γω χαμηλων λιπαρων βαζω , του αμυγδαλου ειναι πανακριβο στην Ελλαδα

----------


## Kalliopaki

> Αν τα ρήξεις όλα μαζί και την μπανάνα στο μουλτι γίνεται ακόμη πιο τέλειο. Κι από πάνω βάζεις ταχίνι η φυστικοβουτυρο.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :03. Thumb up:  το 'εχω σε πιτακι αυτό !!  :08. Food:

----------


## dimitrispump

μολις το δοκιμασα μετα τη γυμναστικη με ταχινι, μελι, κανελα, πολύ ωραιο, αντι για βανιλια πρωτεινη εχω σοκολατα και βγηκε σκουρο το πιτακι αλλα δεν πειραζει.

----------


## peri_ole13

Σήμερα θα πάρω την πρωτεΐνη σπίτι, να φτιάξω στην κοπελιά να γουστάρει  :01. Smile Wide:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## Pappous45

Η συνταγη γ@μ@τη αλλα εσκασα στα γελια με την κουζινα που εχει εικονα εγκαταλειψης.... χαχαχα κλασικη Αμερικανα, δεν μαγειρευουν τιποτε, μονο ετοιμα και ντελιβερι, αντε καμμια ομελετα ....

----------

